# Champagne Tans



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't put any pics up on this forum for ages, so here you go. My new favourites in my shed. Many Thanks to Loganberry Stud for some amazing stock

Champagne Tan Buck : Great hefty Boy he is










Champagne Tan Doe : apologies for the blurriness, but as you can see she has swallowed a golf ball, so didn't want to be picking her up










I have another doe like her paired with the buck.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Aww, they are stunning!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful! really really pretty!


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

They are lovely, i hope they bring you many Beautiful babies.x


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Pictures of the babies is a must! That poor doe! :lol:


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Awww, she's so fat! :-D


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your big boy is quite a sight; a nice piece of mouseflesh, indeed.

I wonder about his ears, which I like well enough, but I'm curious about the place at the back of the ears where the fur meets the lobe. There's a smoothness, with no angle or notable crease to it; is that common? I never thought much about how ears connect to the head on a mousie. I like it!


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

:lol: Dont say that to a pregnant woman! But yes I love preggos I think they are cute! Except me, I just look a little fat! :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

*moustress*

He holds his ears very well, they point forwards and are set at about the right angle, these are good type in my limited opinion.

when there is a good covering of fur and it is in excellent condition then yes that part should be smooth, all my mice are like that apart from a few older does who have gotten a little ragged with age.

UPDATE

Babies born today! I'll take pics when they are a few weeks old.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

So gorgeous!! <3

I had a moment of actual jealousy then! hehehe I need to start stealing mice from Heather again soon!! (You reading this Heather? hehe)

W xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Heather has stunning Mice.

I have a nice large litter from the doe and another to come, so i should be up to my 20 mark of this variety pretty soon.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Very much looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Ha! I am reading! And you, lady, need to start doing some NMC shows!!

Glad the cham tans are doing ok, Shiprat. I like those big tan bucks, they were here for ages! But i now have a cage of 10 young tan boys, all slightly closer to the pale cham top colour. Just waiting to see how their tan develops now...


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I shall be selecting the offspring with the paler top colour for continued breeding, will need some Cham Selfs as well in case they go the other way and get darker!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Give them till they're about 8-9 weeks and then chuck out anything with a bad line under - that comes from the self outcrosses. Be very careful about using selfs though - if i was you i'd just breed tans and get paler tans from me or sarah c when you need them - it takes a lot of time and effort to do these outcrosses, and it is definitely not something that should be done by someone that's only starting out with a variety. So don;t get cham selfs from me - wait and i'll give you paler tans to use instead, much more sensible!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

sound like a good plan Thanks 

I shall take your sensible advice!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

cool!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> Ha! I am reading! And you, lady, need to start doing some NMC shows!!


I know! I know! hehe

I have just got a nice population of first gen brokens, and started pairing up for my second generation a few days ago... I have one 'showable' buck at the moment, but he is no where near 'winnable' so i'm not even going to bother, but he will be used as a stud buck.
PEWs and Ivories my dear Heather, that is what I shall steal from you! hehe I really miss my satins, and I miss showing too!

W xx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

start showing at NMC shows and then you can have some mice


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You and Phil are doing the peer pressure thing you know! LOL! Think of what an example you are setting to the children! Peer Pressure is not good! hehehe

Seriously though, I do have the lovely SarahY saying that she will take mice to shows for me if I can't get there... do you want to volunteer too? LOL!!

W xx

P.S Apologies for hijacking your thread Matt!


----------

